
Stand-off or stalemate: EU-UK Brexit trade talks in trouble - bryanrasmussen
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-52686959
======
jp555
is it really in trouble? The EU experiment seems like it's in a LOT more
trouble. Will the nearly retired Germans bail out COVID Europe? Germany knows
it has less than a decade of working population left.

